# هل تعلم صديقي



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان


الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما


أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان


أن مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة


أن ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً


أن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يستطيع الانسان العوم بدون خشية ان يغرق


أن التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال


أن نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور


أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم


أن مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات


الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات


واتمنا انوا المعلومات دى تكون فايدة لى الجميع ونتمنا انوا اى حد عندوا معلومة جديدة تزيدنا معرفة ممكن ان يضعها

أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء


الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه


أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير


أن %40 من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل


أن أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد


أن الحبر المستخدم في ختم اللحوم، يصنع من قشور العنب الأسود


أن أول مدينة زودت بشبكة هاتفية . . هي باريس عام 1880م


أن أول صورة فوتوغرافية في العالم تم إلتقاطها، كانت في فرنسا عام 1826م


عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد


ـ العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت


ـ الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة


ـ الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة


ـ معدل الطاقة المنبعثة من الشمس هي 580000 مليون مليون مليون حصان


ـ الدماغ البشري يحتاج الى 1000 لتر من الدم يوميا ليستطيع القيام بعمله


ـ هل تعلم أن فرنسا كانت مستعمرة إنجليزية


ـ هل تعلم أن الإنسان ينام ثلث عمره تقريبا


ـ هل تعلم أن سكان الأرض يتضاعفون كل 250 سنة


ـ هل تعلم أن مجموع الكتب التي ألفت حول لعبة الشطرنج في العالم 330 ألف كتاب بمختلف اللغات

ـ هل تعلم أن عدد عظام الطفل الصغير أكبر من عدد عظام الشخص البالغ


ـ هل تعلم أن مدينة دمشق هي أقدم مدينة في التاريخ


ـ هل تعلم أن لو أصطف الشعب الصيني أثنين أثنين لدار حول الكرة الأرضية مرتين فقط


ـ الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه



ـ أن أكثر الحيوانات حدة في السمع هي الذئاب والحمير


ـ أن %40 من كلمات اللغة المالطية . . عربية الأصل


ـ أن أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد


ـ أن الحبر المستخدم في ختم اللحوم، يصنع من قشور العنب الأسود


اسرع الطيور التي لا تطير هي النعامة

السلحفاة هي الحيوان التي يحفظ عظمه في لحمه

مؤلف كتاب اسد الغابة هو ابن الاثير

جسم الجرادة يحتوي على اكثر من 400 الف عضلة

جسم الفراشة يحتوي على 49 عضلة

السلحفاه والذبابة والافعى لا تمتلك حاسة السمع

اول حيوان سار على قدميه في التاريخ هو الديناصور

السلاحف ليس لها اسنان

اغلب الطيور لا تمتلك حاسة الشم

الدلفين يغلق عين واحدة عندما ينام*​
*منقوووووووووووووول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومات جميله



مرسي سوسانا​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> *البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان
> 
> 
> الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما
> ...



معلومات رائعة سوسنا
سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## قلم حر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل , و في منه معلومات مكرره , بس على مواضيع مختلفه .
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			أن عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههه
امل ليه كدة




			أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايون عشن النور مش بيوصلهم اصلا

ظبطى فى النص بس كام معلومة متعادة
ميرسى يا قمر عالمعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة معلومة الدولفين دى عجبتنى
لأن دايما بيوصفوا الناس المكارين بكدة
شكرا على المعلومات المميزة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا 
كاتم الاحزان
مايكل
كليم
دونا
قلم حر
جيلان
نونو
على ردودكم الجميلة اوي دي
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## sara A (17 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوه كتير 
شكرا ليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا
سارة
فراشة
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلومات الحلوة^_^


----------



## sosana (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ارووجة على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------

